
America's Innovation Engine Is Slowing - tekdude
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/americas-innovation-engine-slowing/614320/
======
bediger4000
I'm shocked! We've made patent and copyright laws more restrictive and
punitive, and in the case of copyright, we grant them for much longer times,
and make it practically impossible to determine if some piece of "intellectual
property" is or is not copyrighted. We have non-compete contracts for skills
like sandwich making. We let employers own every piece of "intellectual
property" their employees create OFF THE JOB.

Then we piss and moan about lack of innovation. Makes all kinds of sense to
me.

